# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  Qu’est-ce qu’un juge de l’application des peines

## د.شيماء عطاالله

Le juge de l’application des peines (JAP) est un magistrat du siège du tribunal de grande instance compétent pour « fixer les principales modalités de l’exécution des peines privatives de liberté ou de certaines peines restrictives de liberté, en orientant et en contrôlant les conditions de leur application ». Son rôle consiste donc à superviser la manière dont la peine va être appliquée à une personne condamnée.

Le JAP possède une compétence territoriale qui s’étend aux établissements pénitentiaires se situant dans le ressort de son TGI, ainsi qu’aux condamnés en milieu ouvert résidant habituellement dans ce ressort.

Il est chargé de déterminer les modalités du traitement pénitentiaire de chaque condamné : il peut ainsi ordonner, modifier, ajourner ou révoquer les mesures de sursis avec mise à l’épreuve, de permission de sortie, de semi-liberté, de libération conditionnelle, etc.

Pour assurer ces diverses missions, le juge de l’application des peines peut procéder sur l’ensemble du territoire national à des actes d’enquête, et peut mandater des travailleurs sociaux. Le JAP a également la possibilité de décerner des mandats (d’amener ou d’arrêt), afin de s’assurer de la présence d’un condamné qui ne respecterait pas ses obligations ou serait en fuite.

Il est assisté dans sa mission par le Service pénitentiaire d’insertion et de probation (SPIP), et la commission d’application des peines qu’il préside et dont le Procureur de la République et le chef d’établissement pénitentiaire sont membres de droit.

&#192; l’exception de certaines mesures (réduction de peine et permission de sortie), les décisions du JAP sont rendues après avis du représentant de l’administration pénitentiaire et à l’issue d’un débat contradictoire tenu en chambre du conseil au cours duquel le procureur, le condamné et son avocat sont entendus.

http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...on-peines.html

----------

